
The Carnivore Diet for Mental Health? - sridca
https://www.psychologytoday.com/us/blog/diagnosis-diet/201904/the-carnivore-diet-mental-health
======
dondawest
To what extent is their improved mental health a placebo effect from being
convinced that they “finally have the answers” and getting dopamine from the
process of successfully converting people to carnivore diets tho?

Mikhaila Peterson, for instance, insists that it’s the carnivore diet that
cured her depression — when IMO it’s equally possible that the positive social
feedback she gets from toting a depression cure is what actually cured her
depression.

~~~
sridca
Checkout similar reports from meatheals.com; the bulk of people over there are
evidently not with any significant web presence so as to attract what you dub
to be positive social feedback.

~~~
dondawest
Awesome link, thank you for posting, this probably disproves my theory above.
:)

------
NotSammyHagar
Very surprising result. Suppose it did help people with various issues, there
are negatives with meat eating, especially if you vastly reduce plants, higher
cholesterol for people with sensitivity to that plus, much more impact on the
planet through production of meat, and animal deaths.

I love eating meat, even though I have tried to cut down for all those
reasons. Hope there is more study of this.

